# Gator Parasit



## FlashGordon (26 Dezember 2001)

Hallo zusammen, ich hatte schon mehrmals Probleme mit einem Programm dass sich "Gator" nennt und sich nach einer mir rätselhaften Installation nicht mehr vom Rechner entfernen lies. Löschte man es aus der Registry an 5 verschiedenen Stellen, war es beim nächsten Start dann wieder genau dort.
Auch der ansonsten gute Norton Anti Virus erkannte das Mist Ding nicht. Es half dann wirklich nur die Radikalkur... - formatieren und alles neu einrichten, denn selbst die Firewall bekam das nicht geregelt. Kennt Irgendjemand ne zuverlässige Methode dieses weiss der Fuchs Virus, Spyware oder
was es auch sonst ist wieder los zu werden? - ich hab mal bei Bekannten rumgefragt, die meisten kannten diesen Gator auch schon... - hatten aber das gleiche gemacht wie ich - kann aber nicht die Lösung sein, insbesondere ja jetzt jedesmal eine "Neuaktivierung" bei Herrn Gates notwendig wird wenn man
sein unsicheres Betriebssystem installiert - vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Lösung
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Heiko (26 Dezember 2001)

Wenn Du den Gator meinst, der sich bei verschiedenen Programmen wie Getright etc. mitinstalliert, so handelt es sich um eine Art Zusatztool, das diverse Funktionen bieten soll wie
- Passwortmanagement
- Qualitätsmanagement (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher)

Wenn es das ist, dann fällts unter die Kategorie "nervig aber harmlos".


----------



## FlashGordon (26 Dezember 2001)

Hallo Heiko, klar mein ich den, ich will diesen Unfug nicht auf meinem Rechner, genausowenig wie die 100000 Pornodialer die seit den letzten 
zwei Monaten im Netz kursieren. in den letzten 15 Jahren konnte ich meine persönlichen Adressen, meine Bankbewegungen und mein Userverhalten immer noch selbst in die Reihe bringen... - ich krieg seit ein paar Monaten immer mehr nen Hals, weil man egal was man macht, ständig und überall von irgendwelchen Abzockern belästigt wird. Die Krönung ist, dass einem jetzt auch noch ungefragt irgendwelche Spy- Programme mit ner Software aufgespielt werden - inzwischen hab ich nen Morpheus Clone als Initiator der Installation herausbekommen. Genau so abartig find ich dass Leute es immer noch schaffen bei
Ebay Email Adressen zu filtern und einem dann mit "Sexy" Emails zuzuschütten die Montags von Brit, Di von Ellen, Mi von Monique, Do von Alexa usw. usf. in meiner "privaten" Mailbox landen, deren ID fast keiner kennt, außer Freunden und halt eben "Geschäftspartner"... ist nicht witzig, wenn Deine Maus die Mailbox öffnet und lauter Schweinekram drinne ist. Dann kriegste wieder den "altes Ferkel" Blick zugeworfen und ne Woche Abstinenz auferlegt.


----------



## Heiko (26 Dezember 2001)

Da kriegst Du 100 % meine Zustimmung.
Ich hab das auch satt. Nur abstellen kann man das nicht.
Ich verwende im Usenet nurmehr temporäre Adressen und wenn die abgelaufen sind, so wird der Forwarder auf [email protected] gesetzt und Mails an die Adressen verschwinden blitzartig im Nirvana.

Ankämpfen ist schwierig, wenn nicht alle am gleichen Strang ziehen...


----------



## Anonymous (28 Dezember 2001)

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Ich hab ne möglkichkeit gefunden wie du Gator los wirst. Wenn das bei dir noch aktuell ist, schick mir ne mail. Ich hab ein prog gefunden, daß jede spyware entfernt. Kostenlos!
benz29[at]firemail.de


----------



## Heiko (31 Dezember 2001)

Gib halt mal nen Tip damit wir alle schlauer werden...


----------



## Devilfrank (20 Januar 2002)

*Gator*

Richtig konfigurierte Firewalls sollten das TCP/IP Outbound eines einmal erkannten Programms wirksam blocken können. Ist nur eine Frage der richtigen Konfiguration der Rules. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2002)

sog. spy-ware, phonehome. soll das surfverhalten etc. des anwenders ausspionieren und über eine aktive i-net verbindung an den firmenserver übermitteln.
die verkaufen die daten weiter, zb. an werbefirmen usw. 
wird gern in shareware eingebaut zur finanzierung der entwicklung.

mehr infos hier : http://www.it-secure-x.net/phonehome/

bestes tool zum entfernen: ad-aware-> http://tomcoyote.com/lsindex.html

cu

tom


----------

